# Screen Printing Tags - Any recommendations?



## GO LIVE (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking to screen print my custom tag into 50/50 poly cotton shirts and 100% poly shirts. Does anyone recommend any businesses?

Obviously there needs to be an individual screen for each size of the shirt. Is there an easier way? I cannot do a heat transfer because my tag has smaller detail and text. That max size I am willing to go is 3.5 x 3.5 inches. 

Thank you!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Heat transfer can be a nice an cheap alternative. Even more most of thecnical poly garment have a tagless heat transfer label.

https://store.fmexpressions.com/index.php/speciality-products/all-tagless-labels/tagless-labels/


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

Why do you have to have a different screen for each size? You can either put S M L XL on the artwork and the printer can tape off sizes when they're not being used. Or, you can put all sizes on again and put a dot under each on the artwork and tape them off again when not being used. Does that make sense? Either way it saves on set-up and it's pretty easy for a printer to do, we do it all the time.


----------



## GO LIVE (Jan 28, 2014)

I understand what you are saying. But the size letter ( S, M, XL ) is very small. I would want each size centered under the artwork. Do you have a video or an image to share of that part of the process?

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

No the sizes won't be central when taped off but they will all be on the garments with a line or a dot underneath.


----------



## GO LIVE (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you. I am going to check with the printer.


----------

